# 6th Annual Benefit Race for The American Cancer Society June 14 st 2015



## brownie374

Save the date Sunday June 14th! Medora Avenue Raceway Portage Indiana Glss Rules.Mega g+ indy iroc.Skinny Tire,Fat Tire and Indy Tjet classes.Doors open at 10 am raffles at 12:30 then racing.6th Annual race to benefit the American Cancer Society Relay for Life.I am on a team with my Wife at the local relay event in Portage Indiana and this is one of the ways we raise money for the relay.Last year our team was the 3rd highest donating team with over 50% coming from the race.$20 entry fee includes Pizza, wings and plaques for 1-3place in both A&B mains for fat and skinny and Indy car which will be one main.Please come out and help me make this event a success,last year we raised right at $2000!Besides the entry fees we have raffles for the racers at the event and any donations will be appreciated.Any help with door prizes and raffle prizes would be appreciated just please make them slot car related.All donations either monetary or prizes are tax deductible and I can provide a official receipt for your taxes.I will supply the food and plaques and ALL procedes go to the relay.:wave:


----------



## ajd350

I'll get to work on that.......


----------



## honda27

*race*

ill be there again hope to to win 1 of the cars this year see you all there. this will be my 6 th one so far.:wave:


----------



## brownie374

honda27 said:


> ill be there again hope to to win 1 of the cars this year see you all there. this will be my 6 th one so far.:wave:


Maybe I can win one this year!:wave:


----------



## honda27

*race*

I need to win the fast cars. mine r wore out lol.


----------



## ZBT Speedway

I will start working the boss for another donation for a Great cause. :dude:


----------



## purple66bu

Glad you moved it had a race June 20th.


----------



## swamibob

Hey Brownie!

I won't be available to race, but I will make sure to send some stuff down for prizes etc!

Tom


----------



## Super G Man

*6th annual benefit race.*

I will also be sending some custom bodies again this year. Will post pictures when they are complete and ready to ship. Come guys let's contribute some stuff to raise some money for the fight against cancer. Cancer sucks and it touches everyone in some way including celebs (Steve Byrnes) so let's get with the program. They are just little cars and you can't take them with you!


----------



## brownie374

Great to hear guys Thanks for stepping up and helpin out Hiram Durant is also on board.


----------



## 9finger hobbies

I will be there. I may have a couple of people with me ( Max & Ken ). I will send a bunch of door prize bodies when it gets closer to the date.


----------



## honda27

*race*

what super g man said cant take them with you. :wave:


----------



## brownie374

The race is the 14th not the 21st I am hoping to moderator will change the title for me hobby talk will not let me


----------



## Gerome

My plan is to make the drive up but a little too early to tell if I can get that Monday off.


----------



## honda27

*race*

hope u can make it p.s look out 4 the deer :wave:


----------



## brownie374

Gerome said:


> My plan is to make the drive up but a little too early to tell if I can get that Monday off.


It wouldn't be the same without you.


----------



## brownie374

Sponser list so far Plaques again will be provided by Woody
Al Deyoung
Hiram Durant
Swammi Bob
Super G man
9 finger Hobbies
Nick & Sandy at supertires
Tom Hiester
Tom Bowman at brp bodies


----------



## purple66bu

Think i have my stuff ready for last place!! Cant wait!! Michelle is coming doesnt want to race just to pay to help in donations


----------



## brownie374

Got some cool bodies from BRP and some rims and tires from supertires


----------



## brownie374

I was informed by Al Deyoung that this year he is building a race prepped fat tire and skinny tire car.The cars Al donates are ready to race cars for our group.I know there are some new guys that are trying to get cars together to race here is there chance to win a A-main car for $5 a chance!I am really hoping to win one especially the skinny tire car !


----------



## swamibob

Hey Brownie;

Fat tire car is done! It is a two time local race winner under FRAY rules. I replaced the rear tire/wheels with parts from Balls Out! I'm also sending qty 3 sets of my new FRAY legal top plate gears with the new crown gear included. Please PM me your address, I seem to have misplaced it. Drop me a line if you need anything else. Thanks buddy!

Tom


----------



## brownie374

swamibob said:


> Hey Brownie;
> 
> Fat tire car is done! It is a two time local race winner under FRAY rules. I replaced the rear tire/wheels with parts from Balls Out! I'm also sending qty 3 sets of my new FRAY legal top plate gears with the new crown gear included. Please PM me your address, I seem to have misplaced it. Drop me a line if you need anything else. Thanks buddy!
> 
> Tom


Pm sent THANKS!


----------



## honda27

*races*

come on guys step up still time left lets go.:wave:


----------



## swamibob

brownie374 said:


> Pm sent THANKS!


Hey buddy:

Chassis and parts on the way! You should see them on Tuesday.

Tom


----------



## bearsox

*A box is on the way from Balls Out HO Racing !*

*Dennis Rutherford*
http://ballsoutho.webs.com/ :wave:


----------



## brownie374

Thank You Dennis I will be on the lookout!:wave:


----------



## Super G Man

*6th annual benefit race.*

Not much time left! Here are some pics of some of the cars that I am sending up. Bodies were cast by our friend Fastlap and the Little Al Valvoline and Team Kool Green were hand painted and donated by Gary Fast. These cars are beautiful let me tell ya! The Fittipaldi #20 is a Fastlap resin body detailed by me, all three on chassis. 
This ain't all folks. There is a beautiful Danny Sullivan "spin and win" Miller American car done by JISP on its way from Australia, same body also for the Mega G 1.7. The Miller was a modeling contest winner on another board and is awesome looking in pictures, can't wait to see it in person. 
Just think for a few bucks you can own some of the most beautiful one of Indy cars that I have seen and I've seen a lot of them! More to come too.


----------



## Gerome

brownie374 said:


> It wouldn't be the same without you.


Just got the word that I'll be able to make the trip. Need to come up with some donations.


----------



## brownie374

Very good!


----------



## brownie374

Got Balls Outs package yesterday Thanks Dennis!:wave:


----------



## brownie374

Also got swammis package.Thanks


----------



## honda27

*race*

any tjets show up yet. from the builders.


----------



## brownie374

Yes swammis fat tire is here and Hiram Durants car will be here next week


----------



## Super G Man

*6th annual benefit race.*

More prizes for the benefit race. 
Danny Sullivan Indy winning Miller American Penske. Car was made from resin Lola Body by Fastlap for the 1.7 Mega G chassis which is included. This car was painted and detailed by JISP and was the modeling contest winner on another board.
Sunoco, Harley Davidson and Mc Donald's CAN AM bodies. I'm told these bodies only fit the narrow AFX Turbo Indy chassis. Waiting on a couple more items too. C'mon people let's chip in or go race and have a chance at these!


----------



## brownie374

NICE!!!
:wave:


----------



## Gerome

brownie374 said:


> Very good!


I'll need to borrow a stock and hot rod car from you.


----------



## swamibob

Those are some fantastic looking cars! Now I wish I could make it down for the race so i could get in on the raffles and auctions.  Way to go guys!

Tom


----------



## honda27

*race*

sry guys I will not beable to make the race. hope 2 next year.


----------



## brownie374

Might not be one next year!


----------



## ZBT Speedway

Very sweet looking cars Super G Man. Glad you can make it Gerome, get to see you twice this year lol. Our company will be donating again this year for a good cause and free advertisement in the winners circle lol. looking forward to the race, now all I need is some time off to get the IROC cars painted, dont worry Ricker, they will be ready. Looking forward to a stress free day LOLOL :dude:


----------



## brownie374

Yes Chris I have a feeling it will be a good time for all and it will be a low stress quiet fuun race day!:freak:Looking forward to it!:wave:


----------



## Gerome

Ok, I got the hookers signed up to stop by on race day.


----------



## brownie374

The roster so far is Me,Brian Zarakus,Gerome,Dennis and Michelle,Chris,Jeff,Sam,Maybe John Verb,Al Deyoung,Mike and Wrangler Ski,Brian Stopper.


----------



## Super G Man

*6th annual benefit race.*

Bring lots of $$$$. Will mail a box tomorrow containing the cars that have been shown. Even though I have faith in the Postal Service not taking any chances. Waiting on a donation of 4 Tjet bodies from noted modeler/painter Durf Hyson. 2 Chevy, 2 Ford and they are painted in the correct lane colors that you are using, could be used for IROC. I'm told that they will be here in time to reship. Did I mention bring lots of money?


----------



## honda27

*race*

only 10 guys better chances to win a car.


----------



## Brian 1811

Count Me In Too will talk to Corky tomorrow at Greg's


----------



## brownie374

honda27 said:


> only 10 guys better chances to win a car.


There will be more !


----------



## brownie374

honda27 said:


> only 10 guys better chances to win a car.


Up to 12 for sure and 1 maybe:wave:


----------



## purple66bu

brownie374 said:


> I was informed by Al Deyoung that this year he is building a race prepped fat tire and skinny tire car.The cars Al donates are ready to race cars for our group.I know there are some new guys that are trying to get cars together to race here is there chance to win a A-main car for $5 a chance!I am really hoping to win one especially the skinny tire car !


im buying all the raffle tickets for these..:freak:


----------



## stewsgarage

i'll be there.


----------



## brownie374

stewsgarage said:


> i'll be there.


Glad to hear it!


----------



## fast old man

Count me in.sounds like a good day of racing


----------



## brownie374

Lookin like a nice crowd!


----------



## Gerome

Looking forward to the big event tomorrow.


----------



## brownie374

honda27 said:


> come on guys step up still time left lets go.:wave:


Still waiting on Hondas raffle car maybe he will drop it off tomorrow?:freak:


----------



## jeff72

Thanks Rick for a fun day of racing for a good Cause and for the awsome salad


----------



## ZBT Speedway

Good Time, Good Group, Good cause, thanks for the day of racing and oh so peaceful, :dude:


----------



## swet71

Thanks Rick for a great day of racing and always great to be part of the team for a great fund raising event.
Also great to see the MIA member VERB,
Catch you all next time.
Jon:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## purple66bu

Thanks Rick from Michelle and I and thanks to Wrangler for helping us and Mike Pat and everyone else...we had alot of and raised some money for a great cause...I'll post pics and results tomorrow after work..anyone on FB I've posted them there it's a lil easier
Dennis and Michelle


----------



## alpink

sounds like every one had a great time


----------



## brownie374

17 Racers $2425.00 raised new record for amount of racers and money!THANKS!:wave:


----------



## Gerome

it was a great event as usual and a great bunch of guys.


----------



## Brian 1811

Thanks Rick for a great day of racing and for great cause was nice to see the group who I haven't seen in awhile Thanks Al for borrowing me the GT-40 Fat Tire I Love That Car Great Times As Always See Everybody Down The Road!


----------



## purple66bu

*Race Results
*
*IROC

 Rick B 109
Mike 105
Wrangler 101*
Jon 100
Pat 100
Verb 99
Rick 99
Al 98
Jeff 97
Chris 97
Sam 95
Bill 92
Tom 92
John 90
Dennis 89
Brian 78
Michelle 75


----------



## purple66bu

*Skinny Tire*

_*Brownie 73 
Al 72
Wrangler 70*_
Verb 70
Pat 69
Jeff 69
Sam 68
Mike 67
John 67
Tom 65
Jon 65
Rick 63
Brian 62
Dennis 60
Bill 55
Michelle 52


----------



## purple66bu

*Fat Tire*

_*Brownie 86 
Mike 84
Sam 83*_
Wrangler 82 
Jeff 82 
Brian 82
Verb 81
John 81
Al 81 
Pat 80
Dennis 79
Chris 78 
rick 77
Jon 76
Tom 77
Bill 72
Michelle 51


----------



## purple66bu

Rick I dont have the Indy Results!!

But i have Pictures


----------



## purple66bu




----------



## purple66bu




----------



## purple66bu




----------



## purple66bu




----------



## alpink

wow, the pictures make me feel like I was there. congrats all racers


----------



## purple66bu

I was told as the Rookie/Newbie i had to take pics and post results plus go outside and wash all the other racers vehicles ..Is that normal?


----------



## honda27

*race*

looks like good racin. now verb will be mia again for 2 years lol. and no races til oct or til bill has 1.:dude:


----------



## purple66bu

Speaking of mia where were you


----------



## brownie374

purple66bu said:


> Rick I dont have the Indy Results!!
> 
> But i have Pictures


Me ,Sam then Pat


----------



## brownie374

honda27 said:


> looks like good racin. now verb will be mia again for 2 years lol. and no races til oct or til bill has 1.:dude:


Maybe Honda will have a race at his place.:freak:


----------



## purple66bu

brownie374 said:


> Maybe Honda will have a race ay his place.:freak:


Hondas having a Race?


----------



## brownie374

purple66bu said:


> Hondas having a Race?


He is complaning about no races even though he doesn't show up to race so I thought maybe he would host one!:freak:


----------



## purple66bu

That's what I thought you meant...so when's the race Honda?


----------



## swamibob

WAY to GO Brownie!!! Great event and 1st in both Skinny and Fat tire. Congratulations my friend! Wish I could have made it.

Tom


----------



## A/FX Nut

brownie374 said:


> 17 Racers $2425.00 raised new record for amount of racers and money!THANKS!:wave:


Great job. I wish I could've been there. Last year was alot of fun. You run a first class event and I hated to miss it. 

Randy.


----------



## brownie374

Thanks Randy:wave:


----------

